# What Have We become ?



## Davey Jones (Apr 27, 2014)

Sign on the entrance door to Walmart.

*LOOK BEFORE YOU LEAVE.

PLEASE MAKE SURE CHILDREN ARE NOT LEFT UNATTENDED IN YOUR CAR.
*
You mean parents actually do this?
They should be shot.IMO


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 27, 2014)

Too many mothers are leaving their babies and kids in the car nowadays.  Many of them have died there.  It's not Walmart's job to talk to these adults like children with these types of 'reminders', they should act as responsible parents and care for their children in the proper manner.  Although the sign is annoying, and should not be needed, if it saves a baby's life or keeps them from getting brain damage due to excessive heat, than I'm okay with it.

*We* haven't become anything Davey, but unfortunately we're in a world now where the adults never grow up and take responsibility for themselves or their actions.  I'm quite aware even when I leave my dog in the car.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## kcvet (Apr 28, 2014)

not just kids but pets as well. temps in the hot sun can soar to dangerous levels fast


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 28, 2014)

I know someone in Texas who had a puppy in a kennel in the shade on a 70 degree day in the car for several hours with the windows opened, the puppy died.


----------



## kcvet (Apr 28, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> I know someone in Texas who had a puppy in a kennel in the shade on a 70 degree day in the car for several hours with the windows opened, the puppy died.



that's a shame


----------



## Kaya (Apr 28, 2014)

Some people should not be allowed to breed...or have pets.


----------



## Meanderer (May 19, 2014)

*Bizarre items left in rental cars
Car hire company reveals strange items left in cars by the public.*


----------



## Pappy (May 19, 2014)

This would be something I would be tempted to do.


----------



## Kaya (May 19, 2014)

Pappy said:


> This would be something I would be tempted to do.



I wouldn't be tempted. I would do it in a heartbeat.


----------



## taffboy (May 31, 2014)

Kaya said:


> Some people should not be allowed to breed...or have pets.


  Totally agree nothing annoys me more than seeing a mother smirking over a baby pram and I see it every day here in the UK.And parents with a logo on the car window saying please drive carefully child on board and they are on ther mobile phone . Sorry cell net.


----------



## LindaV (May 31, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> Sign on the entrance door to Walmart.
> 
> *LOOK BEFORE YOU LEAVE.
> 
> ...




I worked at a Walmart years ago. And, sadly, they don't always read the signs, either. 

One woman actually grabbed her bad and left the register after checking out leaving the shopping cart behind with her tiny baby in the cart. She remembered the baby when she got to her car but, sheesh!, how could any parent do that?????


----------



## taffboy (May 31, 2014)

LindaV said:


> I worked at a Walmart years ago. And, sadly, they don't always read the signs, either.
> 
> One woman actually grabbed her bad and left the register after checking out leaving the shopping cart behind with her tiny baby in the cart. She remembered the baby when she got to her car but, sheesh!, how could any parent do that?????


 It amazes me to you would not forget a dog let alone a baby.


----------

